

A comparison of SPDY and HTTP performance - adulau
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=170059

======
btilly
When you consider that SPDY is encrypted, the correct comparison is with
https.

The fact that SPDY has performance close to http, while being encrypted on top
of it, says that it is a worthwhile improvement.

~~~
mtgx
Microsoft probably wants to downplay SPDY so they can promote their "improved"
version.

